#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-06
<fdd> http://i.imgur.com/rcRp1.jpg.
<alinrus> which reminds me https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=106801842673791
<fdd> fuck yeah.
<fdd> although...
<fdd> don doesn't have one.
<fdd> neither does rob mothafuckin pike.
<alinrus> yeah but he had some awesome gauss branded sideburns
<alinrus> :))
<fdd> hahahahahah.
<fdd> but, hey, fuck, http://techtoggle.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/ken-thompson-l-and-dennis-ritchie-r.jpg.
<fdd> /qed.
<fdd> stai, pe cine-am mai uitat! mccarthy.
<fdd> ioi: "Donald Knuth is a clear outlier here. We shall simply presume he has a beard, but he's made it invisible through a currently undisclosed algorithm." -- haha, numa acuma vazui ca la info is si exemple. : ).
<fdd> mda, si alan cox, chiar am vrut sa-l mentionez.
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-07
<alinrus> are cineva asa ceva ATI X1200
<alinrus> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-09
<gbase> e cineva care ma poate ajuta?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-10
<domnukalu> Salutare. E cineva pe-aici care se pricepe la servere web?
<domnukalu> Salut.
<domnukalu> Se pricepe careva la ubuntu server?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-11
<Valentinian> Cum fac sa pornesc ubuntu fara tastatura, mouse, monitor? Login screen l-am scos.
<Valentinian> Cum fac sa pornesc ubuntu fara tastatura, mouse, monitor? Login screen l-am scos.
<c0ngr355> ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva cu o instalare de driver? incerc sa instalez un rt73 usb wireless card  folosind driverul asta rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.3
<DoruHush> citește fișierul Readme (sau install) care vine cu arhiva
<DoruHush> deschide un terminal și citește:
<DoruHush> man rmmod
<DoruHush> man modprobe
<DoruHush> dacă trebuie compilat instalează pachetul build-essential
#ubuntu-ro 2011-06-12
<Valentinian> Neata! E cineva?
<aexpert> Salut. E cineva prin zona?
<aexpert> E cineva prin zona care se pricepe la servere web?
<aexpert> V3n3RiX: esti prin zona? :p
<gbase> salut
<gbase> stie cineva de unde pot sa iau filmul Limitless in varianta DVD  .iso ?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-04
<alinrus_> !ping
<Libertiny> pong
<dboy_mi> hello guys...daca am o intrebare ce priveste un ubuntu install pe usb stick... ma puteti ajuta? sau sa o scriu pe forum ?
<alinrus> !slap stas 
 * Libertiny slaps stas around with a nifty, green finger
<stas> alinrus, yo
<stas> ai ajuns finally pe plopilor?
<alinrus> da
<alinrus> daca ai chef de o cafea sau ceai
<alinrus> numa ca n-am nici ceai nici cafea
<alinrus> :))
<alinrus> adica am un plic de cafea :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-05
<bluechaos> careva?
<BlueChaos> careva?
<BlueChaos> adrei
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-07
<Anca_Emanuel> Salutare tuturor. Pentru ca nu se incumeta nimeni, propun eu ceva arzator: ai instalat ubuntu 12.04 ? ce probleme sunt ?
<alinrus> nici o problema il am din noiembrie anu trecut
<iulix> salut
<iulix> cineva poate sa-mi dea o mana de ajutor pt ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-08
<crismblog> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-09
<BlueChaos> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-06-10
<crismblog> `seara
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-03
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> hello romania
<locodir-user> i'm from bulgaria
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> i need little help
<locodir-user> how can i registra my region 
<locodir-user> in ubuntu theam
<locodir-user> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-05
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, salut xD Ce mai faci ?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: salut
<ovidiu-florin> mă enervez
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, de ce ? xD
<ovidiu-florin> de nvidia și nouveau
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ai laptop ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> compul de la lucru
<ovidiu-florin> cu nvidia nu pot mai mult de 800x600
<FlowRiser> O.o
<ovidiu-florin> cu nouveau, crapă
<FlowRiser> ce versiune de kernel ai ?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: asta primiesc pe nouveau, dacă am noroc: http://postimg.org/image/wjnd7lwyf/
<ovidiu-florin> am kubuntu 12.10 cu 3.5.0-32-generic
<ovidiu-florin> pe x86_64
<FlowRiser> eu am probleme tot timpul cu kubuntu x86_64
<FlowRiser> deobicei instalez ubuntu si apoi ii bag si pachetul kubuntu-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> mda..
<ovidiu-florin> eu acasă am trecut pe arch
<ovidiu-florin> (anunț general ^ ) :P
<FlowRiser> arch avea pachete sau trebuie sa compilezi tot timpul ?
<ovidiu-florin> are pachete
<FlowRiser> rpm ?
<ovidiu-florin> gentoo e cu compilat
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> e de sine stătător
<ovidiu-florin> nu e bazat pe nimic
<ovidiu-florin> nu rpm nu deb
<FlowRiser> vai, asta imi suna a probleme xD
<ovidiu-florin> depinde de tine
<FlowRiser> oricum, pentru la servici la tine te sfatuiesc sa bagi un liveUsb de Ubuntu sa vezi daca iti baga bine rezolutia
<FlowRiser> daca merge bine, baga Ubuntu si apoi instaleaza kubuntu-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> am încercat
<ovidiu-florin> nu, dacă reinstalez, nu mai pun kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<ovidiu-florin> sau ubuntu
<FlowRiser> asa sa faci
<ovidiu-florin> OpenSUSE sau Arch
<bufferoverflow> debian ? ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> pe live CD mergea bine, cu nouveau....
<ovidiu-florin> acum nu mai merge
<ovidiu-florin> nu pricep de ce
<ovidiu-florin> bufferoverflow: debian la server :P
 * FlowRiser inca foloseste ubuntu pentru servere.
<bufferoverflow> eee,nici chiar asa :P
<ovidiu-florin> bufferoverflow: pachete prea vechi și prea rar update-uri pentru mine, pentru desktop
<bufferoverflow> rock solid ;)
<ovidiu-florin> da
<ovidiu-florin> de aia la server
<ovidiu-florin> la desktop, prefer Arch
<FlowRiser> bufferoverflow, vai de tine daca incerci sa instalezi debian pe un laptop nou xD
<ovidiu-florin> nu că aș fi eu cine știe ce expert
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: :))
<ovidiu-florin> l-am pus pe serverul meu pe direct
<bufferoverflow> poti sa incerci si Manjaro (arch)
<ovidiu-florin> cu rol de desktop
<bufferoverflow> s-au un Sabayon
<ovidiu-florin> mi-a luat 2-3 ore să fac sunetul
<bufferoverflow> ovidiu-florin, ..... :(
<ovidiu-florin> mă refer la debian
<ovidiu-florin> nu a mers cu alsa...
<ovidiu-florin> adică doar cu alsa
<ovidiu-florin> a trebuit să pun pulse
<ovidiu-florin> să nu mai spun de flash player
<bufferoverflow> :))
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, mie inca nu-mi merge sa bag flash pluginul pe kubuntu O.o
<ovidiu-florin> pe arch mi-a luat o noapte să îl instalez, prima dată
<ovidiu-florin> aia doar din cauza wirelessului
<ovidiu-florin> care pe *buntu abia merge
<bufferoverflow> sunt cazuri si cazuri in care se incapataneaza sa nu ruleze cum trebuie
<ovidiu-florin> în fine
<ovidiu-florin> ce sfaturi îmi dați la problema mea actuală?
 * FlowRiser are driverele salvate pe o partitie separata :)
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, pe 12.10 mi se pare ca puteai sa dai repair din instalare
<FlowRiser> ai incercat optiunea aia ?
<ovidiu-florin> ???
<ovidiu-florin> nu am auzit de așa ceva
<FlowRiser> si eu am fost surprins ... mie nu mi-a mers, dar poate merge pentru tine xD
<FlowRiser> trebuie sa-ti detecteze sistemul, in primul rand
<FlowRiser> (eu imi facusem praf partitiile si mbr-ul)
<ovidiu-florin> este pe live CD?
<FlowRiser> da
<ovidiu-florin> am să încerc imediat
<FlowRiser> bufferoverflow, nu am facut cunostinta xD Ce distributie folosesti ?
<bufferoverflow> FlowRiser, Ubuntu 12.04
<FlowRiser> bufferoverflow, esti utilizator, sau folosesti linux pentru dezvoltare software ?
<bufferoverflow> doar utilizator :)
<bufferoverflow> tu?
<FlowRiser> il folosesc pentru dezvoltare, in principal aplicatii Qt/C++, dar acum invat C si OpenGl ca sa ma apuc de chestii mai serioase
<FlowRiser> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spWyaJVHs3Q
<FlowRiser> ^ login screen facut de mine
<FlowRiser> Am ajutat putin la proiectul de login screen al kde-ului
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: și eu m-am apucat de C
<bufferoverflow> FlowRiser, :) bravo tie 
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, bun asa xD Stiai ca C este mult mai popular decat c++ ?
<ovidiu-florin> da
<FlowRiser> pe mine m-a surprins putin
<ovidiu-florin> dar știu și că te chinui cu el de nu mai poți
<FlowRiser> asta asa este, eu m-am apucat sa-l invat de la 0
<FlowRiser> si este diferit fata de C++ in multe aspecte
<FlowRiser> mi se pare putin rudimentar, sincer
<FlowRiser> dar, ce e drept, ai mult mai mult control asupra programului si resurselor
<bufferoverflow> cine doreste sa faca ceva cu ce cunostinte are in C C++,e ok
<bufferoverflow> sa inveti doar de dragul de a sti ceva...
<bufferoverflow> parca sa zic ca nu isi are rostul
<bufferoverflow> ''parerea mea'' :)
<ovidiu-florin> bufferoverflow: evident că facem ceva cu el
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<FlowRiser> xD
<ovidiu-florin> doar că încă nu știm ce
<bufferoverflow> :))
<bufferoverflow> tare
<FlowRiser> lol, mi-ai luat cuvintele din gura
<bufferoverflow> la o firma de specialitate ?!...nu se cauta oamenii ca voi?
<bufferoverflow> zic si eu...
<ovidiu-florin> depinde ce cauți
 * FlowRiser inca nu a intrat la facultate.
<FlowRiser> Eu am Bacul intr-o luna xD
<bufferoverflow> :)) atunci BAFTA MAXIMA !!! :))
<FlowRiser> Mersi, o sa am nevoie la romana :P
<ovidiu-florin> da..
<ovidiu-florin> acum, vei avea nevoie..
<ovidiu-florin> când l-am dat eu, nu i-a păsat la nimeni
<FlowRiser> stai linistit, nici acum nu e chiar asa important
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<FlowRiser> de exemplu competentele la engleza, info si romana
<bufferoverflow> si acum mai tin minte ce subiecte am avut la scrsi si oral...
<ovidiu-florin> dar ai camere de supraveghere
<FlowRiser> :))
<FlowRiser> sa-ti spun ceva
<FlowRiser> camerele nu bat decat pentru primele 4 banci
<FlowRiser> nu se vede nimic dupa, m-am uitat pe inregistrarile de la simulari
<bufferoverflow> :))
<FlowRiser> si probele orale nu mai conteaza
<FlowRiser> pe alea nici nu poti sa le pici
<FlowRiser> ca iti da calificative
<bufferoverflow> ''camerele'' noastre erau mai bune :P
<bufferoverflow> se plimbau intre bancii
<bufferoverflow> drone :))
<FlowRiser> xD
<FlowRiser> Pe mine la simularea la mate m-a impuns una din spate sa-i zic formula distantei intre doua puncte ...
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<FlowRiser> m-am intors la ea, m-am uitat de parca e proasta si am intrebat-o daca glumeste
<FlowRiser> O.o
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: http://www.learn-c.org/
<FlowRiser> ah wow
<FlowRiser> nu stiam de site-ul asta
<bufferoverflow> e ok :)
<FlowRiser> eu folosesc The C Programming Language (Second Edition) de Brian W. Kernighan si Dennis M. Ritchie
<FlowRiser> am gasit-o pe net xD
<bufferoverflow> Dennis Ritchie...:(
<FlowRiser> dah :(
<bufferoverflow> omul asta a facut de zeci si zeci de ori mai mult decat iJobs...:(
<bufferoverflow> a fost trecut cam cu vederea pierderea lui...
<FlowRiser> asta asa este, este un model pentru mine
<bufferoverflow> Torvalds asemeni si el ca si Stallman
<ovidiu-florin> îs curios ce va fi la înmormântarea lui Linux Torvalds
<bufferoverflow> doi gigantii
<bufferoverflow> kernel panic? ....
<FlowRiser> xD
<ovidiu-florin> Linus*
<FlowRiser> Cred ca o sa-l planga o lume intreaga pe Linus
<bufferoverflow> cam asta o sa fie cred eu
<ovidiu-florin> cred că vor fi muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuulți acolo
<FlowRiser> O sa vina toate marile companii
<FlowRiser> innafara de Nvidia
<bufferoverflow> oare si Micro$oft? :))
<FlowRiser> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
<bufferoverflow> aia de la nvidia o sa vina cu un dildo  :))
<FlowRiser> :))
<bufferoverflow> :))
<bufferoverflow> e deja TM gestul :))
<FlowRiser> =)) dar are dreptate
<bufferoverflow> exact
<bufferoverflow> eu nu am nvidia
<bufferoverflow> sunt cu un junghi de intel GMA
<fdd> "invidia", nu nvidia.
<FlowRiser> Nvidia este una dintre cele mai zgarcite companii, pur si simplu nu vor sa contribuie la linux ca nu le aduce venit ... indiferent ca sunt utilizatori de linux care folosesc nvidia
<FlowRiser> singura data cand au facut asta
<bufferoverflow> can vreau sa imi iau un laptop dau ochii pe spate la nvidia s-au ati..
<FlowRiser> au fost pentru Nvidia Tegra (android)
<bufferoverflow> ''niste tarani...'' :))
<FlowRiser> :))
<FlowRiser> mie imi merge (dupa multe lupte) nvidia pe linux destul de bine
<bufferoverflow> open source s-au de la ei?
<ovidiu-florin> http://bumblebee-project.org/
<FlowRiser> bumblebee
<FlowRiser> xD
<bufferoverflow> pffff,deja m-am constipat...
<FlowRiser> imi merge Heroes of Newerth perfect
<bufferoverflow> cine cauta sa si joace,merita efortul,nu? ;)
<FlowRiser> singura chestie este ca trebuie sa-i spui sa mearga cu *optirun HoN.sh*
<FlowRiser> da
<FlowRiser> dar vreau sa ma apuc de openGl ... asta e scuza mea
<FlowRiser> xD
<bufferoverflow> :))
<bufferoverflow> trebuie sa recunosti ca e o scuza foarte ...tehnica :)
<FlowRiser> intel + nvidia e o combinatie buna pe laptop; deobicei intel au placi integrate, iar nvidia este dedicata, iar poti sa folosesti intelul pana faci sa mearga nvidia
<FlowRiser> si bateria tine super mult, ca tu controlezi cand sa activezi placa dedicata xD
<FlowRiser> Am o parere foarte buna despre aceasta combinatie :)
<ovidiu-florin> și eu
<ovidiu-florin> dar fără Nvidia
<bufferoverflow> intel da,il am de atatia anii si nu am avut nici macar o prb
<bufferoverflow> si e o vechitura 
<bufferoverflow> imi merge unity ca uns
<bufferoverflow> 3D
<bufferoverflow> singura treaba aiurea e ca fiinf un GMA vechii cei de la STEAM nu recunosc ..driverul
<bufferoverflow> ca atare nu poti sa joci nimic
<bufferoverflow> nici daca bag ppa xorg-edgers
<FlowRiser> Vad ca dupa ce i-a denigrat Linus, au mai pus cotul la treaba
<FlowRiser> dar tot muulte probleme au
<FlowRiser> unity ma surprinde, putin
<FlowRiser> merge si pe harbul meu de notebook, mai bine ca kde-ul si comparabil cu lxde-ul
<FlowRiser> e foarte bine facut, sa nu mai zic ca imi place la nebunie
<bufferoverflow> m-am obisnuit foarte repede si bine cu el
<bufferoverflow> :)
<ovidiu-florin> eu tot nu-l suport
<bufferoverflow> ce este aiurea la el
<bufferoverflow> e fix
<bufferoverflow> nu poti sa-l pui unde vrei tu
<bufferoverflow> jos ,dreapta..
<ovidiu-florin> aia îmi place la KDE
<ovidiu-florin> îl fac cum mă tună
<ovidiu-florin> și când mă plictisesc, îl dau peste cap, îl pun invers
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<bufferoverflow> :))
<bufferoverflow> vad pe forum o fata care are o mica nedumerire cu xchat
<bufferoverflow> ma arde curiozitatea
<bufferoverflow> vreau sa trimit un fisier
<bufferoverflow> e cineva interesat sa-l preia? :)
<bufferoverflow> jpg
<ovidiu-florin> bufferoverflow: http://postimage.org/
<bufferoverflow> nu m-am exprimat corect...
<bufferoverflow> sa trimit prin xchat
<bufferoverflow> un fisier
<bufferoverflow> ;)
<bufferoverflow> ca priba
<bufferoverflow> o
<ovidiu-florin> eu folosesc konversation
<bufferoverflow> kde :)
<ovidiu-florin> trimite-mi
<bufferoverflow> ovidiu-florin, apare ceva pe la tine? :)
<ovidiu-florin> cred că a apărut ceva
<ovidiu-florin> și a dispărut
<ovidiu-florin> stai
<ovidiu-florin> nup..
<ovidiu-florin> nimic
<bufferoverflow> il mai trimit inca odata
<bufferoverflow> daca ''merge''.merge
<bufferoverflow> daca nu...:)
<bufferoverflow> e pe teava
<ovidiu-florin> nimic
<bufferoverflow> sa inteleg ca la tine nu apare ca iti trimit ceva?
<ovidiu-florin> exact
<ovidiu-florin> bufferoverflow: mi-au apărut
<ovidiu-florin> :))
<ovidiu-florin> silly me
<ovidiu-florin> nu am știut unde să mă uit
<ovidiu-florin> mai trimite o dată
<bufferoverflow> ok
<bufferoverflow> gata
<ovidiu-florin> failed
<bufferoverflow> ramane sa vad de ce nu vrea 
<bufferoverflow> o las pe mai tarziu
<bufferoverflow> ms :D
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<bufferoverflow> no probleme
<bufferoverflow> nu e urgenta
<bufferoverflow> doar o proba
<bufferoverflow> :)
<bufferoverflow> o zi buna in continuare baieti :)
<ovidiu-florin> mai e cineva pe aici?
<sfdsafsadfsafsa> salut :)
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, da
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol_: te-ai întors :D:D:
<Guest15467> salut
<bufferoverflow> salut
<Guest15467> deci am si eu o problema grava
<Guest15467> am un cyborg rat 3
<Guest15467> am probleme cu el 
<Guest15467> nu merge de nici un fel in ubuntu se blokeaza
<Guest15467> m-am uitat pe net cum sa modific un fisier
<Guest15467> iar ubuntu asta nu ma lasa sa fac nimic
<Guest15467> ma poti ajuta?
<bufferoverflow> sa incercam... :)
<bufferoverflow> il vede ubuntu?
<Guest15467> ma de vazut il vede
<Guest15467> dar am citit ca sa mai intamplat si la alti 
<Guest15467> sa dea o eroare
<Guest15467> si treb sa scimb ceva in un fisier
<Guest15467> si ubuntu nu ma lasa ca cica nu sunt owner
<Guest15467> am dat permisie 7 din su .. sau asa cred
<bufferoverflow> ce fisier vrei sa modifici ?
<Guest15467> nici atunci 
<Guest15467> x50mouse 
<Guest15467> ceva
<bufferoverflow> root
<Guest15467> de genu
<bufferoverflow> in terminal scri
<Guest15467> cica nu e instalat
<Guest15467> cand am scris in terminal
<Guest15467> lol
<bufferoverflow> stai un pic :)
<Guest15467> asa hal ?
<bufferoverflow> ca sa modifici un fiser care iti cere drept de root
<Guest15467> asa
<bufferoverflow> asta vreau sa iti arat
<bufferoverflow> gksu nautilus
<bufferoverflow> si ai drpet de root in mod gui
<bufferoverflow> drept
<bufferoverflow> in terminal nu poti decat sa vezi daca ubuntu il vede cuplat
<bufferoverflow> comanda e
<bufferoverflow> lsusb
<Guest15467> stai ca acum caut iar ce trebuie . .
<Guest15467> sa caut ce trebuia sa adaug
<bufferoverflow> cred ca asta cauti tu...
<bufferoverflow> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1698482&page=2&p=11789197#post11789197
<Guest15467> hmm
<Guest15467> cred ca merge acum
<Guest15467> sa nu cada iar
<Guest15467> ce porcarie
<Guest15467> mersi 
<Guest15467> sper sa nu faca figuri
<bufferoverflow> fa bookmark cu linkul ala ;)
<bufferoverflow> poate o s-ati foloseasca
<bufferoverflow> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2013-06-08
<cosmen> e careva on ?
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-03
<crismblog> `neața
<FlowRiser> crismblog, neata
<ropeus> salut
<ropeus> am instalat un linuxlite 1.0.8 pe kenel de ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ropeus> nu reussc sainstalez teamspeak 3 pe el
<ropeus> ma poate ajuta cineva cu un sfat
<ropeus> multumesc
<ropeus> kernel*
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-05
<Daniel1> salutare :-)
<albert88nt> salutare
<albert88nt> ma ajuta si pe mine cineva?
<albert88nt> !ask ajutor
<Libertiny> albert88nt: Error: "ask" is not a valid command.
<albert88nt> !intreaba
<Libertiny> albert88nt: Error: "intreaba" is not a valid command.
<albert88nt> !help
<Libertiny> albert88nt: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-06
<locodir-dani> servus
#ubuntu-ro 2014-06-07
<locodir-dani> servus
